# The Cannonball Run



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay!
 For all of the fans out there that love bicycles with engines on board, There is going to be an event this year that should not be missed if it passes through a town near you.
 There is a class of antique motorcycles refered to as the pre sixteens. Why pre sixteen you ask? Well, because 1915 is the last year that motorcycles still had their pedals. A hold over from their origins. The bicycle.
 There will be a race held  in mid September that starts in Kitty Hawk, North Carolina and ends in Santa Monica, California.
 It will be a first and possibly a last for the modern era, where machines built nearly a hundred years ago race from coast to coast. Check out the official website at;    motorcyclecannonball.com      for all of the history and info about this historic event.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I saw this a few months back, looks like a blast, I would do it on my whizzer if I had the money.. (apparently post 1915 bikes are encouraged to tag along just for fun.


----------

